

EveryDNS sold to Dyn Inc. - jamesbritt
http://www.dyn.com/everydns-aquisition

======
adamsmith
I've been using EveryDNS for over five years now. Great service. Frankly I'm
torn because David deserves lots of credit and to do with the service whatever
he wants. I just hope this isn't a quick buy and turn for DynDns.

They are obviously a for-profit company, did an ROI calculation, and there are
probably limited options for monetizing their acquisition without charging
customers for things they used to get for free.

As Dharmesh would say, if I were a betting man, and I am, I'd give two to one
odds they start charging for services that are currently free in the next
eighteen months.

This, of course, would open up the opportunity for someone to fly in
underneath them. They probably expect that, but of course in the short term
there will be a win because it will take time for that person to get the word
out.

So I whipped up a quick weebly site: <http://everydnsforever.weebly.com/>

Submit your email address there if you'd like to get one email if and only if
(a) EveryDNS becomes less free than it is today, and (b) a credible, great,
free service is created in EveryDNS's place.

(By making this site I am hoping to do my part to increase the cost to Dyn
Inc. of changing EveryDNS. Thanks!)

(Edit: grammar.)

~~~
adamsmith
Update: thanks to rbritton it seems like <http://freedns.afraid.org> is a good
alternative.

So, if you sign up you'll probably just get a link to
<http://freedns.afraid.org> if/when EveryDNS changes some or all of its
services to paid only.

~~~
periferral
while there are many such free services I have found, I've still not managed
to find one that supports the addition of reverse dns lookups. anyone aware of
such as sevice?

------
jbyers
I think Dyn will make a good parent. We started using their "enterprise" DNS
service Dynect recently and it's very good. Highly reliable, great UI,
polished product. I've been using EveryDNS for personal stuff for years and am
happy to see it get more attention.

------
icey
Congrats davidu!

~~~
davidu
Thanks. 9 years is a long time to run a service, and I'm happy to fully focus
my efforts at OpenDNS and some non-DNS related interests I have (yes, I have
them).

------
mahmud
David,

Am I supposed to move my 15 domains now? What's gonna happen?

~~~
mattyb
From <http://www.everydns.com/acquisition.php>:

 _1) Will my DNS service be interrupted?

Absolutely not. While we're working to transition services over to the Dyn
infrastructure, we will do everything possible to ensure it's a seamless and
painless transition for you.

2) Do I have to do anything or make any changes?

Nope. You will be given plenty of notice if you have to do anything. But in
the short term, nothing is changing.

3) Will the service remain free?

While we don't 100% have the answer to that yet, we will not be making any
changes to the service you are currently receiving for the foreseeable future.
We will be discontinuing signups in the near future but existing accounts will
remain active and fully functional._

~~~
NikkiA
Discontinuing signups = first step in migrating to paid-only.

If they're admitting they'll be discontinuing signups _now_ , then paid-only
service is, at most, 6-12 months away.

------
codexon
Are there any alternatives?

I highly doubt DynDNS would let EveryDNS remain free when it would cannibalize
their own $30 a year/domain business model,

~~~
rbritton
<http://freedns.afraid.org>

~~~
shawndrost
fyi, freedns won't allow you to set mx records pointing away from your domain,
so (for instance) you can't use google apps for your domain.

~~~
shawndrost
belay that, it was just a confusing error message. fyi, don't leave a trailing
'.' on the mx records (even though google explicitly instructs you to).

------
jamesbritt
I learned about this from E-mail sent to me from EveryDNS; I have several
domains managed there. The mail said that the creators of EveryDNS were
familiar with Dyn and thought of well of them, so I'm trying to be optimistic.

------
rbritton
DynDNS is my registrar of choice, and they do a very good job of making
management easy. However, their DNS services are most definitely NOT free as
is EveryDNS. It'll be interesting to see if that changes or not.

------
dryicerx
I hope EveryDNS keeps it's dead simple interface and doesn't get integrated
with Dyn...

Some more info <http://www.everydns.com/acquisition.php>

------
gertburger
I might be missing something here, but isn't David Ulevitch affiliated with
OpenDNS which should be more than capable of running everydns? Its maybe not
their primary function, but its pretty close.

~~~
davidu
I'm CEO of OpenDNS and wanted to put the overly neglected EveryDNS service in
more capable hands.

Simply adopting it into OpenDNS didn't make sense for all kinds of strategic
and positioning reasons, amongst others.

------
dnsworks
Now somebody will actually respond to support requests for the first time in
years!

~~~
andrewtj
That doesn't jive with my experiences with EveryDNS. Only recently based on a
random tweet (not directed at him) David contacted me offering to bulk change
the master for a stack of zones.

